# what month is this?



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

I heard that eastern California was expecting a foot of new snow this week. May 1 is next weekend. Are we in Colorado or something?


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

johnny99 said:


> I heard that eastern California was expecting a foot of new snow this week. May 1 is next weekend. Are we in Colorado or something?


I'm doing the Chico Wildflower on Sunday and am wondering if I need to bring a lightning rod...

Weird.


----------



## novicycle (Mar 17, 2005)

*April showers*

bring May hayfever, or something like that.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

The long term weather forecast is for rain next weekend, too. Unfortunately, the weather forecasts are pretty accurate these days.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I was a little aprehensive about racing today but glad I did. I rained on the way there but no rain during the race and the roads were pretty dry in Livermore for the Wente RR.


----------

